
The Rules of Optimization: Why So Many Performance Efforts Fail - rmnoon
https://hackernoon.com/the-rules-of-optimization-why-so-many-performance-efforts-fail-cf06aad89099
======
rmnoon
I don't think most new engineers intuitively grasp the ramifications of
Amdahl's Law:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl%27s_law)

It really doesn't matter if you can make an individual task 1000x faster if
your program only spends 1% of its time doing that task.

